# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  زمان اعلام نتایج تکمیل ظرفیت دانشگاه ازاد*** مهم و فوری

## Dr.Moein

سلام دوستان زمان* انتخاب رشته تکمیل ظرفیت ازاد کی میاد؟؟* من ترازم 7100 بود ولی هیچی قبول نشدم به نظرتون برای تکمیل ظرفیت میارم؟؟ یا ظرفیت مازاد ازاد چه طور؟؟؟
کمک

----------


## Dr.Moein

up

----------


## Dr.Moein

یکی بیاد بگه خواهشا

----------


## hanjera

سلام
این ماله ساله 94 هست
حدود یک ماه بعدش اومد...
مرکز سنجش و پذیرش دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی

----------


## Dr.Moein

به نظرتون امسال کی میاد امکانش هست با تراز 7100 پرستاری ظرفیت مازاد بیارم؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.Moein

نذارین تاپیک بره پایین نظر بدین

----------


## صادق خان

برایتکمیل ضرفیت  ازاد هم باید پول بریزیم؟
یا حتما باید انتخاب رشته ازاد اصلیشو شرکت کرده باشیم؟

----------


## ammir

والا با این شرایط اعلام ذخیره ها اصلا معلوم نیست تکمیل ظرفیت بگیرن یا نه
امیدوارم بگیرن تکمیل

----------


## sahar7

> سلام دوستان زمان* انتخاب رشته تکمیل ظرفیت ازاد کی میاد؟؟* من ترازم 7100 بود ولی هیچی قبول نشدم به نظرتون برای تکمیل ظرفیت میارم؟؟ یا ظرفیت مازاد ازاد چه طور؟؟؟
> کمک


منم دقیقا مث شمام با تراز 7162 هیچی نیاوردم و دقیقا همین سوالو دارم

----------


## Dr.Moein

کسی نیست بدونه؟؟

----------


## avin1992

> کسی نیست بدونه؟؟


احتمالا دو هفته دیگه بیاد خیلیا که دولتی قبول بشن ازاد نمیان

----------


## Dr.Moein

میشه با تراز 7140 پرستاری مازاد تکمیل ظرفیت بیارم؟؟

----------


## avin1992

> میشه با تراز 7140 پرستاری مازاد تکمیل ظرفیت بیارم؟؟


اگه ترازا بالا نیان اره ولی همه جا رو بزن

----------


## RainBow

احتمالا اواخر مهر میاد...
برا انتخاب رشتش هم دوباره باید پول بدین

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> میشه با تراز 7140 پرستاری مازاد تکمیل ظرفیت بیارم؟؟


کجا رو انتخاب کردین که نیاوردین؟؟؟؟ترازتون ک خوبه

----------


## Dr.Moein

> کجا رو انتخاب کردین که نیاوردین؟؟؟؟ترازتون ک خوبه


لاهیجان ، رشت حتی دورود ولی ظرفیت مازاد رو نزدم به نظرتون تکمیل ظرفیت میشه؟؟؟

----------


## mehdi.m

> لاهیجان ، رشت حتی دورود ولی ظرفیت مازاد رو نزدم به نظرتون تکمیل ظرفیت میشه؟؟؟


فک نمیکنم.احتمالش ضعیفه

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> لاهیجان ، رشت حتی دورود ولی ظرفیت مازاد رو نزدم به نظرتون تکمیل ظرفیت میشه؟؟؟


نمیدونم احتمال داره مازاد بگیره اما اونم فقط بعضی از شهرا...
علی اباد نزده بودین؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.Moein

> نمیدونم احتمال داره مازاد بگیره اما اونم فقط بعضی از شهرا...
> علی اباد نزده بودین؟؟؟


نه والا من به هوای پارسال زدم که پارسال لاهیجان با تراز 7100 گرفته بود چیکار کنم به نظرتون؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## eshghe dandon

این سواله خیلیاس ...
اگه کسی اطلاع داره  بگه ببینیم باید چیکار کنیم !!!

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> نه والا من به هوای پارسال زدم که پارسال لاهیجان با تراز 7100 گرفته بود چیکار کنم به نظرتون؟؟؟؟؟


به نظرم بهترین کار اینه که تو سایت ازمون از کارشناسایه داشنگاه ازاد بپرسید.اینجوری با اطمینان ب جواب میرسید نه با شک و گمان...ان شا الله که تکمیل ظرفیت میگیرن

----------


## avin1992

بنظرتون تکمیل ظرفیت با رتبه ۹۰۶ زیر گروه دو شاهد دارو میارم؟؟؟

----------


## مهسـا

تکمیل ظرفیت اواخر مهر+اوایل بهمن اعلام میشه پارسال خیلی رشته پرستاری مونده بود نگران نباشین 

ولی برای رشته های دندون دارو پزشکی به نظرم به هوای تکمیل ظرفیت نشینین چون قبولی تو تکمیل ظرفیت خیلی کمه برای این رشته ها.پشت کنکوریا بخونین حالا بعدا تکمیل ظرفیتم شرکت میکنین ولی اینکه منتظر کارنامه سبزو چه میدونم تکمیل ظرفیت موندن اشتباهه

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> تکمیل ظرفیت اواخر مهر+اوایل بهمن اعلام میشه پارسال خیلی رشته پرستاری مونده بود نگران نباشین 
> 
> ولی برای رشته های دندون دارو پزشکی به نظرم به هوای تکمیل ظرفیت نشینین چون قبولی تو تکمیل ظرفیت خیلی کمه برای این رشته ها.پشت کنکوریا بخونین حالا بعدا تکمیل ظرفیتم شرکت میکنین ولی اینکه منتظر کارنامه سبزو چه میدونم تکمیل ظرفیت موندن اشتباهه


پارسال تکمیل ظرفیت پرستاری اکثرا مازاد گرف و همچنین ترازا خیلی بالاتر رفته بود!!

----------


## مهسـا

> پارسال تکمیل ظرفیت پرستاری اکثرا مازاد گرف و همچنین ترازا خیلی بالاتر رفته بود!!


ایشونم درمورد قبولی مازاد پرسید عزیزم

----------


## sahar7

منم با 7162 هیچی نیاوردم!واقعا عذابه

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> منم با 7162 هیچی نیاوردم!واقعا عذابه


پرستاری زده بودید؟؟کجا؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.Moein

به نظرتون من برم کد رهگیری بسیج بگیرم با تراز 7140 تکمیل ظرفیت ازاد قبول میشم پرستاری؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> به نظرتون من برم کد رهگیری بسیج بگیرم با تراز 7140 تکمیل ظرفیت ازاد قبول میشم پرستاری؟؟؟؟؟


اره احتمال زیاد..اگه پرستاری علی اباد هم میزدید عادی قبول بودید.گرگان هم فک کنم قبول بودید

----------


## Dr.Moein

> اره احتمال زیاد..اگه پرستاری علی اباد هم میزدید عادی قبول بودید.گرگان هم فک کنم قبول بودید


الان کد رهگیری به من میدن برای تکمیل ظرفیت؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> الان کد رهگیری به من میدن برای تکمیل ظرفیت؟؟؟؟؟


نمیدونم.اقدام کنید.ولی شما ک بسیج فعال هستید چرا قبلش نگرفتید؟‍‍‍!!

----------


## khatte2

تو کارنامه من نمره اخرین قبولی پرستاری مشهد 6979 هستش
چطور با 7100 جایی قبول نشدین؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.Moein

> تو کارنامه من نمره اخرین قبولی پرستاری مشهد 6979 هستش
> چطور با 7100 جایی قبول نشدین؟؟؟


من به خاطر همین دارم دیونه میشم یادم رفت مشهد رو بزنم... حالا تکمیل ظرفیت میشه به نظرتون؟؟

----------


## khatte2

> من به خاطر همین دارم دیونه میشم یادم رفت مشهد رو بزنم... حالا تکمیل ظرفیت میشه به نظرتون؟؟


نمیدونم بخدا 

منم سهمیه بسیجمو رد نکردن اگ نه پرستاری مشهد قبول میشدم حتما :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Dr.Moein

یه با تجربه به من بگه چیکار کنم میشه به تکمیل ظرفیت امید داشته باشم با تراز 7140 پرستاری؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.Moein

> یه با تجربه به من بگه چیکار کنم میشه به تکمیل ظرفیت امید داشته باشم با تراز 7140 پرستاری؟؟؟


??

----------


## مهسـا

> یه با تجربه به من بگه چیکار کنم میشه به تکمیل ظرفیت امید داشته باشم با تراز 7140 پرستاری؟؟؟


اره امید داشته باشین اگه سهمیه بسیجم داشته باشین 80درصد پرستاری میارین اما اینکه چه شهری رو نمیدونم

----------


## Dr.Moein

up

----------


## Dr.Moein

> تو کارنامه من نمره اخرین قبولی پرستاری مشهد 6979 هستش
> چطور با 7100 جایی قبول نشدین؟؟؟


شما ترازتون چند بوده و کجا قبول شدین؟؟؟

----------


## khatte2

> شما ترازتون چند بوده و کجا قبول شدین؟؟؟


6300 
ژنتیک مشهد

----------


## Dr.Moein

> 6300 
> ژنتیک مشهد


ای کاش مشهد رو میزدم دارم دیونه میشم یعنی امیدی به تکمیل ظرفیت هست؟
علی اباد با چه ترازی گرفته؟

----------


## n1ma

*تکمیل ظرفیت* *کی میاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## khatte2

> ای کاش مشهد رو میزدم دارم دیونه میشم یعنی امیدی به تکمیل ظرفیت هست؟
> علی اباد با چه ترازی گرفته؟


هنو تکمیل طرفیت هست 
ترم بهمن هست

ایشاللع ک قبول میشی

مثلن کاشمر هم میگفتن میخواد پرستاری بگیره
احتمالا تکمیل ظرفیت یا بهمن بگیره

----------


## khatte2

> ای کاش مشهد رو میزدم دارم دیونه میشم یعنی امیدی به تکمیل ظرفیت هست؟
> علی اباد با چه ترازی گرفته؟


علی آباد نمیدونم
من اونایی ک زده بودم تو کارنامم زده اخرین قبولیشو

----------


## parisammd

کسی تراز تکمیل ظرفیت پزشکی ازاد رو میدونه

----------


## Dr.Moein

> علی آباد نمیدونم
> من اونایی ک زده بودم تو کارنامم زده اخرین قبولیشو


پرستاری های پایین تر یا مساوی تراز من کجا ها بوده؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.Moein

> علی آباد نمیدونم
> من اونایی ک زده بودم تو کارنامم زده اخرین قبولیشو


چه طور میشه تو کارنامه من اخرین تراز بجنورد رو زده 7499 ولی برای شما زده 6753؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## khatte2

> چه طور میشه تو کارنامه من اخرین تراز بجنورد رو زده 7499 ولی برای شما زده 6753؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


واقعا ؟؟؟
میشه ترازا من بر اساس سهمیه زده ؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.Moein

> واقعا ؟؟؟
> میشه ترازا من بر اساس سهمیه زده ؟؟؟


آره نمیدونم چرا این طوره؟؟؟

----------


## somi

> علی آباد نمیدونم
> من اونایی ک زده بودم تو کارنامم زده اخرین قبولیشو


شما بسیج داشتین؟

----------


## somi

> چه طور میشه تو کارنامه من اخرین تراز بجنورد رو زده 7499 ولی برای شما زده 6753؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


حتما بسیج داشته

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

عههههه بسیج چقد تاثیر داره :Yahoo (13): 
اخرین تراز قبولی علی اباد با بسیج 6790
گرگان 7190

----------


## somi

> ای کاش مشهد رو میزدم دارم دیونه میشم یعنی امیدی به تکمیل ظرفیت هست؟
> علی اباد با چه ترازی گرفته؟


ی پسره تو کانون میگف اگ واسه بار اول تو ازاد زدی سهمیه عادی واسه تکمیل هم نمیتونی از بسیج استفاده کنی :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Dr.Moein

> ی پسره تو کانون میگف اگ واسه بار اول تو ازاد زدی سهمیه عادی واسه تکمیل هم نمیتونی از بسیج استفاده کنی


جدی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## somi

> جدی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اره منم بخاطر حرف ایشون  گفتم ک بیخیال میشم بنظرم اصلا ربط نداره :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Dr.Moein

از رشته های زیست شناسی بیوشیمی ، شیمی دارویی ، ژنتیک کدومش بهتره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.Moein

نمیدونم // 
up

----------


## siinaa

> از رشته های زیست شناسی بیوشیمی ، شیمی دارویی ، ژنتیک کدومش بهتره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


هییییییییییییییییییچ کدوم عزیز
عمر خودتو با اینا تلف نکن!

----------


## khatte2

> شما بسیج داشتین؟


بسیج ک داشتم
ولی تو نتیجه زده قبول عادی :Yahoo (35): 
اگ بسیجم تاثیر میدادن مینوشتن قبول سهمیه
پرستاری صد درصد قبول بودم دیگه فردوس رو

----------


## khatte2

> از رشته های زیست شناسی بیوشیمی ، شیمی دارویی ، ژنتیک کدومش بهتره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


نمیدونم ولی من از اول عشقه ژنتیک بودم 

برا این رشته زیر ارشد کار نیس اصن، ارشد هم شاید 
ولی ژنتیک تو ازمایشگاها و اینا میخوان و علم جدید تریه جا پیشرفت داره
و اینکه تو ازاد فقط ژنتیک با ازمونه بقیه گرایشا بدون ازمونه

شیمی دارویی میدونم تو ارشد گرایشا شیمی معلمولی باید بری فکر کنم

----------


## sahar7

> پرستاری زده بودید؟؟کجا؟؟؟


ابادان،خوی،چالوس،درود،الی  گودرز،ساوه،زنجان،سمنان،کر  مانشاه،سنندج،مسجد سلیمان،
لاهیجلن،اردبیل،مراغه ایناروهمه عادی زدم ولی مازاد سنندجو کرمانشاهم زدم

----------


## Dr.Moein

> ابادان،خوی،چالوس،درود،الی  گودرز،ساوه،زنجان،سمنان،کر  مانشاه،سنندج،مسجد سلیمان،
> لاهیجلن،اردبیل،مراغه ایناروهمه عادی زدم ولی مازاد سنندجو کرمانشاهم زدم


کدومشو قبول شدین و ترازتون؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.Moein

> ابادان،خوی،چالوس،درود،الی  گودرز،ساوه،زنجان،سمنان،کر  مانشاه،سنندج،مسجد سلیمان،
> لاهیجلن،اردبیل،مراغه ایناروهمه عادی زدم ولی مازاد سنندجو کرمانشاهم زدم


ترازتون چند بود ،، کدومشو قبول شدین؟؟؟

----------


## reza1995live

دوستان آیا کسی که یکی از اولویت های انتخاب رشته اش رو قبول شده میتونه اولویت های بالاترش رو تکمیل ظرفیت کنه؟

----------


## Dr.Moein

> ابادان،خوی،چالوس،درود،الی  گودرز،ساوه،زنجان،سمنان،کر  مانشاه،سنندج،مسجد سلیمان،
> لاهیجلن،اردبیل،مراغه ایناروهمه عادی زدم ولی مازاد سنندجو کرمانشاهم زدم


کدومشو قبول شدین و ترازتون چند بود؟؟

----------


## milad1376

سلام من انتخاب 12 ام قبول شدم ولی زیاد مایل نیستم برم رشته مورد علاقم حدود 200 تا نمره کم اوردم که فک کنم تو تکمیل ظرفیت قبول شم حالا اگه من این انتخاب 12 ام برم ثبت نام کنم وقتی انطراف بدم شهریه ای که دادم پس می دن؟

----------


## Dr.Moein

> کدومشو قبول شدین و ترازتون چند بود؟؟


پاسخ!

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> سلام دوستان زمان* انتخاب رشته تکمیل ظرفیت ازاد کی میاد؟؟* من ترازم 7100 بود ولی هیچی قبول نشدم به نظرتون برای تکمیل ظرفیت میارم؟؟ یا ظرفیت مازاد ازاد چه طور؟؟؟
> کمک


احتمال قبولیت وجود داره - اما تکمیل ظرفیت همیشه یه ریسکه - مثلا اگ الان من بگم نمیاری نمیزنی ؟! بهتره ک به تکمیل ظرفیت به عنوان یه برگ شانس نگاه کنی نه اینک بخای مطمئن باشی

----------


## sahar7

> پرستاری زده بودید؟؟کجا؟؟؟





> کدومشو قبول شدین و ترازتون چند بود؟؟


با تراز 7162 هیچکدومشوقبول نشدم!

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sahar7


با تراز 7162 هیچکدومشوقبول نشدم!


دوست من با تراز7800 مراغه قبول نشد..شما که قطعا قبول نمیشدی...*

----------

